# Has Anyone Ever Had a Leary Biscuit?



## Woodsman (Jul 21, 2007)

I got my wisdom teeth cut, and I am just now able to chew solid foods. I have not been able to smoke any of my beloved swisher sweets or KB in the last several days. I finally got sick of the whole mess and tried to find a way to get high without inhibiting my healing process.

So I figured with vaporizing and smoking out, cooking was my last option.

I decided against cannabutter since I really didn't feel like going through that much trouble, and then just having to cook more. I may be healing, but I still feel shitty.

I found out there is something called a Leary Biscuit, nothing I have ever heard of until now. A Leary Biscuit is when you put a slice of cheese on a cracker and sprinkle ground bud on top. After that, you stick it in the microwave until the cheese melts, and eat it.

So, I decided to make one. I was feeling a little iffy about putting merely a slice of cheese underneath my bud, so I put one underneath and one on top. I microwaved it and ate it about 15 minutes ago.

I am starting to feel a little woozy, but that is probably just a placebo effect.

Have any of you done this before? Is it worth it? Will I get high? I used about a gram of fire ass mid (upper grade mids, a step below KB or Purple Haze).


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 21, 2007)

To answer my own question,

It was worth it.


I am pretty high right now, not crazy off my ass high, but pretty high. I am one more leary biscuit from stoned, so I shall make another!

I have had 2 so far!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 21, 2007)

lol... 2 1/2 hours later... =]


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 21, 2007)

Holy god.

I am still coming down. That was a great experience! I will do that again, but definitely with more biscuits!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 21, 2007)

i love pot in spaghetti sauce

the flavor actually is a nice addition too

grind up real fine...

one gram/serving of sauce of good bud... =]


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

Leary biscuits are my favorite for when I need to get to work quick. It's in the way the fat in the cheese absorbs the THC in the herb.

I don't like how long it takes to kick in (I'm a bit impatient, and I have a decently boring job), but I love it. I've never had a bad thought in my head with a biscuit or two in the bank.

I'm glad you're healing, mate. If you want to, you could grind some up and make a honey/herb tea. Tastes damn good to me, and its very easy to make.
Almost tastes like green tea candy.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes Reprogammed!

I am going to continue my quest with Leary biscuits today. I ate about 2 grams of weed on three biscuits about 45 minutes ago, I am not feeling anything yet but that is the same as it was yesterday.

I upped my dosage by a gram because I really want to experiment with these things, they are cool as hell to me!


When I get better, I am thinking about trying this routine.

1. Eat three Leary biscuits with 2 grams of marijuana total
2. Smoke one bowl.
3. Smoke one cigarillo

Basically, since it takes the duration of of a smoking high to come up on Leary biscuits, I could have a solid 8 hour high. The cigarillo was put in because, frankly, I love those things. I plan on continuing my quest of experimentations with eating/smoking combinations; what happens when you smoke at a certain time, and eat at a certain time. I will try more recipes also.

This thread is probably going to become a journal of sorts of my experiences.

Anyone else do anything like this? Anyone have any advice?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 22, 2007)

grilled cheese sandwhich

seriously

two slices of cheese
bud in the middle

simple... but mmmm


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay about 20 minutes ago I started getting this "comesy-goesy" feeling of euphoria and understanding. I am really focused and want to read. This seems like more of an "intellectual" high. I've worked about halfway through _How to Read Literature Like a Professor_ by Thomas C. Foster today; after I attained be current blissful status, I only am enjoying this book more.
Odd.

I feel very happy and curious right now. I think I will get back to my book now.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi We Are Having Great Rates On Magazines Right Now

Lolol Mr. Bergis!


----------

